# Hop infusion - bottles?



## damoninja (2/12/13)

Hi all,

I don't have room for a keg setup, and I'm overall happy without having one. 

But I do love the flavour that an inline hop infuser gives. 

I was wondering if it's possible to achieve something like this in a bottled beer, other than dry hopping. 

I have an inline filter setup (below link), wondering if it would be viable putting hops inside of it to it rips out the flavour?
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76736-dry-hop-cold-crash-fail/page-2#entry1107109


But I have no idea if this would even work? or if it would be a waste of hops? too strong? or if it would be better just dry hopping?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/12/13)

I reckon it would be difficult to get a consistent hop flavour across the bottles, like the first bottles will be stronger in hop flavour than the end of the batch bottles. May or may not be a problem for you but dry hopping at least allows the flavour to mix through the entire batch as evenly as possible before bottling.


----------



## damoninja (2/12/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I reckon it would be difficult to get a consistent hop flavour across the bottles, like the first bottles will be stronger in hop flavour than the end of the batch bottles. May or may not be a problem for you but dry hopping at least allows the flavour to mix through the entire batch as evenly as possible before bottling.


This was the first concern that I had, but they do it with keg loads at pubs surely this would have a similar impact?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/12/13)

Probably does, but if thats from the serving keg into peoples glasses to drink then unless a person or group of friends sits through the entire keg they wont notice the variation?

You could just do it marking bottles as you go and taste test then report back?


----------



## damoninja (2/12/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Probably does, but if thats from the serving keg into peoples glasses to drink then unless a person or group of friends sits through the entire keg they wont notice the variation?
> 
> You could just do it marking bottles as you go and taste test then report back?


Might be worth a shot... I guess part way through I could replace the hops eg split the hop volume into 4-5 parts and every 5-6 bottles swap the hops for some fresh ones. 

It might also completely fail, because the filter might just clog up at the end and the flow will just take the path of least resistance not passing by any hops at all. I guess a really slow flow could help with this.


----------



## hoppy2B (2/12/13)

Don't hops give off a lot of gas when you dry hop with them? What's the story with that?

I was under the impression it took a couple of days for the hops to impart their flavour and aroma when added dry. 

The ultimate solution might be to add a small amount of hop oil or perhaps lupulin direct to each bottle.


----------



## nu_brew (2/12/13)

I know Mad Fermentationist has had success bottle hopping. 

http://www.themadfermentationist.com/2007/03/bottle-hopping.html?m=1


----------



## kenlock (2/12/13)

Or, the Randall Jr could be the go!


----------



## toncils (2/12/13)

Tit, I just bottled about 6x 100ml bottles with a cascade cone in each. Mad Fermentationist said "hops provide loads of nucleation sites for bubbles to form which can lead to rapid foaming" but not that they _produce_ co2. Think I'm at risk of explosions?


----------



## QldKev (2/12/13)

You could try Liquid hops, I know Craftbrewer has them, but I don't know how they taste


----------



## pk.sax (2/12/13)

Just smush a pellet into the glass.


----------



## nu_brew (2/12/13)

Tit, I just bottled about 6x 100ml bottles with a cascade cone in each. Mad Fermentationist said "hops provide loads of nucleation sites for bubbles to form which can lead to rapid foaming" but not that they produce co2. Think I'm at risk of explosions?
nah, I think I read in one of his posts "make sure you have a large glass handy for a quick pour" or something similar. 

I know he did some sours with bottle hops and said it was a great way to try one beer with various hops.


----------



## tavas (2/12/13)

toncils said:


> Tit, I just bottled about 6x 100ml bottles with a cascade cone in each. Mad Fermentationist said "hops provide loads of nucleation sites for bubbles to form which can lead to rapid foaming" but not that they _produce_ co2. Think I'm at risk of explosions?


Fermentation of sugar provides the CO2 so from that perspective you should't get bottle bombs (all things equal and no infection yada yada). But you may get a gusher when you crack the bottle, so be prepared to pour that bad boy before it spews foam all over your bench.

I had a batch that I dry hopped and it didn't settle out properly before I bottled, so lots of gushers in that batch. And the occasional bit of hop debris in your glass.


----------



## toncils (5/12/13)

Yeah, I figured they shouldn't explode given I didn't add sugars, but the above link said "I have heard several stories of broken bottles and gushers from people who had the bottle hopped LaConner IPA".

Anyhoo, going to crack one now, after about 6 days.


----------

